# Bluetooth audio?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure the answer to this is "no way", but just in case I'm wrong, I thought I'd ask: If you plug a bluetooth dongle into the USB port on a mini, can you then pair a bluetooth headphone with it to get wireless audio?


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

"no way"

-or-

The USB does not have a Bluetooth driver stack. Nor can it instal one so this is a no go.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't imagine that that would work.

That said, you could possibly rig something up using the A/V port and an A/V Breakout Cable kit (or some special stereo mini connector) to make an audio connection to some external Bluetooth device, possibly powered by one of the USB ports -- but you'd have to find a Bluetooth device that would work the way you need.

edit: p.s. Something like this, if not this specific product...
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005HMT7QY​
Apparently there's a whole class of products on Amazon...
*Bluetooth Transmitters*​
I'll be interested to hear of your experience, should you give something a try.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> I'll be interested to hear of your experience, should you give something a try.


I have used such devices. From a technical standpoint they work just fine. From a viewability standpoint, they present issues. The problem is that taking an analog signal and converting it to digital takes time. Even just a little processing time will put the video and audio noticeably out of sync. So you need to delay the video signal enough to account for the audio processing time. When the video controller and the bluetooth controller are both internal and controlled by the same system this is not a problem. But when the bluetooth controller is external then you're left with video and audio that's out of sync.


----------

